# wood ID poster --- get one for Xmas (only 4 left now)



## phinds (Nov 26, 2017)

If you don't already have one, don't forget to tell your significant other to get you one for Xmas:

http://www.woodposter.com/

I didn't create this but I did contribute the pics and Jeff and I split the profit.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## phinds (Nov 23, 2019)

bump for 2019


----------



## barry richardson (Nov 23, 2019)

Cool, just bought one, great Christmas present for the wife

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## DKMD (Nov 23, 2019)

barry richardson said:


> Cool, just bought one, great Christmas present for the wife



So if she’s chasing you around swinging a board, at least she’ll know what kind of wood she’s threatening you with?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## phinds (Nov 27, 2019)

barry richardson said:


> Cool, just bought one, great Christmas present for the wife


Barry, I see Jeff just got around to sending your poster. Don't know why it took so long. Normally doesn't, but anyway, it's on the way.


----------



## phinds (Nov 27, 2019)

Note to all. I just got an email from Jeff that he only has 4 unblemished posters left. He also has a few with creased corners but we have not yet decided whether to sell these or not and if so for how much.


----------



## barry richardson (Nov 27, 2019)

phinds said:


> Barry, I see Jeff just got around to sending your poster. Don't know why it took so long. Normally doesn't, but anyway, it's on the way.


No problem, I got a notice a couple days ago it was sent, probably be here Friday, I will just have to hide it from my wife till Christmas anyhow


----------



## Mr. Peet (Nov 28, 2019)

barry richardson said:


> No problem, I got a notice a couple days ago it was sent, probably be here Friday, I will just have to hide it from my wife till Christmas anyhow



I hope she likes it....


----------

